# Quebecor (QBR.B)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This one just hit new all time highs. It's one of the best performers in my Lowdiv strategy. I couldn't find a thread on it... does anyone else hold it?

What do you think the outlook is for the future? I'm still holding it.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

We own some as a telecom exposed stock. 
I have been working in Montreal intermittently, and that showed me they are a big cell phone presence in PQ.
Not big dividends, buy good price growth at times.


----------

